# anyone ever tried BB Cream??????



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.bbcreamboutique.com/catalog.php?item=70

i received a sample and have tried it once and it makes my face look bright..  was wondering if anyone has used it regularly and if they like it?  do foundation work well with it??   thanks!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

Yup. I've used Skin79, Garnier, Too Faced and I've tried Smashbox.

BB Creams Started: Mar 26, 2011 at 10:33 pm  |  Last Post: Sep 28, 2011 at 11:42 pm
BB Cream Started: Jul 14, 2010 at 1:41 pm  |  Last Post: May 26, 2011 at 9:22 am
BB Cream Started: Jul 14, 2010 at 4:36 pm  |  Last Post: Jul 20, 2010 at 12:40 am
BB Creams Started: Feb 14, 2010 at 1:50 pm  |  Last Post: Feb 14, 2010 at 4:34 pm
Garnier's New BB cream Started: Jan 12, 2012 at 1:56 pm  |  Last Post: Feb 3, 2012 at 5:58 pm
Missha BB Cream Started: Jul 13, 2010 at 2:23 pm  |  Last Post: Aug 3, 2010 at 8:26 pm
Skinfood BB Creams Started: Jun 25, 2008 at 2:32 pm  |  Last Post: Jun 25, 2008 at 8:38 pm
Does anyone use BB Cream? Dec 9, 2010 at 7:12 pm  |  Last Post: Feb 2, 2012 at 12:36 pm
Korean Makeup Trend - BB Cream Started: May 30, 2008 at 11:45 pm  |  Last Post: Dec 21, 2011 at 3:25 pm
Dr. Jart+ BB Cream at Sephora Started: May 9, 2011 at 6:10 am  |  Last Post: May 9, 2011 at 12:17 pm


----------



## yoru (Feb 20, 2012)

I am using Dr. Jart+ Black Label which claims to detox too....I like using it in Winter because it is thick so I don't use it in summer (but I heard that any BB cream from Dr. Jart+ is thick), Yes it tends to make your skin lighter because the one your link shows is made in Korea, Asian girls (like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) think the lighter the better. It works like foundation but you can apply with your fingers as it blends in it should give out a natural dewy finish. I personally use it more often than foundation because it has SPF and I am lazy....I prefer using my finger over using a sponge or a foundation brush lol

Here's a detailed article about BB cream:

http://www.squidoo.com/b-b-cream#module71960631


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2012)

Dr. Jart is suppose to be very popular as well in Korea next to Skin79 and Missha.


----------



## yoru (Feb 20, 2012)

I love my Dr. Jart! Since mine is running out I am gonna repurchase mine and buy another bottle from Missha for summer.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dr. Jart is suppose to be very popular as well in Korea next to Skin79 and Missha.


----------



## tongming (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love my Dr. Jart! Since mine is running out I am gonna repurchase mine and buy another bottle from Missha for summer.


 Hi, I have Dr. Jart silver label and Missha Vita BB cream. I've used both only twice but the color is not really for me. If anyone is interested to have it, just let me know. I'd rather give these to someone who has used it and are happy with it than to just throw it away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2012)

If you're giving it away I'd take it. I love BB cream since it evens out my skintone.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd really love the Missha!  My favorite.
 



> Originally Posted by *tongming* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, I have Dr. Jart silver label and Missha Vita BB cream. I've used both only twice but the color is not really for me. If anyone is interested to have it, just let me know. I'd rather give these to someone who has used it and are happy with it than to just throw it away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 29, 2012)

Skin79 VIP Gold is my fave! 95% of the time I'm wearing it!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 2, 2012)

I really love BRTC Gold Caviar. It is the only one that has worked very well and matched my skin tone. Hanskin has good BB creams, too.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're giving it away I'd take it. I love BB cream since it evens out my skintone.


Do you have any recommendations on a BB cream for a girl with pale, freckly skin?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you have any recommendations on a BB cream for a girl with pale, freckly skin?


I am a girl with pale freckly skin and while Garnier's BB cream is debatable, the color of it works well for me.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 26, 2012)

> I am a girl with pale freckly skin and while Garnier's BB cream is debatable, the color of it works well for me.
> 
> Â


 Thanks! I am looking for evening out, mostly. I would like to get evened out enough that I could use tinted moisturizer rather than foundation.


----------



## Hezzie (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been wondering what all the hype is about BB cream. I might try the Garnier one.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wondering what all the hype is about BB cream. I might try the Garnier one.


 They are giving away frree samples on their facebook page.


----------



## lloronita (Mar 27, 2012)

Skin79  VIP Gold is wonderful.  If you go to their web site you can order small sample packets 2/$1, including postage.


----------



## Hezzie (Mar 27, 2012)

I went to their page and I think I was too late.



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are giving away frree samples on their facebook page.


----------



## EllynoUta (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been using Missha No. 31 BB cream for about two months and some change, and my complexion has definitely improved. My scars/dark spots have been reduced a lot. It provides enough coverage without being heavy, and has improved my skin to the point that sometimes I go out without any, or just dab the slightest bit on my skin for the SPF/dark circles! 

Missha usually has sales, too, so if you wait it out a bit, you can get some amazing deals!

http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=index


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 28, 2012)

> I went to their page and I think I was too late.
> 
> Â


 I'm sorry. I missed it the first time around and got in when they reposted. Maybe someone will post one in the trade threads.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been dieing to try BB Cream but I'm not sure which brand to go


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 1, 2012)

> Skin79  VIP Gold is wonderful.  If you go to their web site you can order small sample packets 2/$1, including postage.


 Thanks for mentioning, I ordered this.. I wish more companies would make samples available.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 2, 2012)

> Skin79  VIP Gold is wonderful.  If you go to their web site you can order small sample packets 2/$1, including postage.


 That's perfect, especially for a product where the shade is very important.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Skin79  VIP Gold is wonderful.  If you go to their web site you can order small sample packets 2/$1, including postage.



I couldn't find those, but the mini set of BB Creams looked right up my alley, so that I can find "just the right one"


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 2, 2012)

This is what I bought.. I think it looks like the packet w/ the cardboard back and you peel off the front rather than a foil pack.. Not loving that but I think from Kline swatches that the Missha 21 might be best? I'm guessing I am a NW15-20 so finding something to work with my coloring won't be easy. Calexxia, I thought about the mini tubes, I bet it's easy to trade away whatever you don't use.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 2, 2012)

Forgot the link.. Duh! http://www.skin79northamerica.com/catalogue/detail/48-miniature-a-set/flypage/170-super-plus-bb-sachet-pack-2-x-2g?sef=hcfp


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm going to try the 2 for 1 since it's only 1$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

